# Food and Dining in NYC



## mr2600 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey guys, ill be headed to NYC end of may.

I am going with a special lady friend of mine and for her birthday i wanted to have an excellent dinner.

Its our first time for both of us (from australia) and i wanted to see if anyone knows any great restaurants that are high up with good city views, oh and the food needs to be excellent!

Any other nice places if you may know of please share!

Thanks!


----------



## jazzy1 (May 2, 2006)

One great restaurant is Daniel. Food is great, service is superb. Here is the website

https://danielnyc.com/daniel/

However if you are very interested in the views, then I would also suggest the River Cafe.
With views of the Manhattan skyline you can't beat it.

https://www.rivercafe.com/


----------



## mr2600 (Mar 2, 2008)

awesome thank you, anyone else with good suggestions?


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

mr2600 said:


> Hey guys, ill be headed to NYC end of may.
> 
> I am going with a special lady friend of mine and for her birthday i wanted to have an excellent dinner.
> 
> ...


Well, good food and a city view can be had at Per Se, but getting a reservation for May can be a problem. You can always call and ask or be placed on the waiting list.

For food without a view, I really enjoy Jean-Georges.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mr2600,

If you are feeling a bit loose with your coin then you might try this:

https://nymag.com/daily/food/2008/04/damn_the_recession_and_order_a.html

But NY Magazine will offer some good dining suggestions.

Karl


----------



## mr2600 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have checked all these thank you, though i must say they are all a lot more formal than i expected, is there no small cafe style, more casual and 'homey' with maybe a bit of a cheaper price tag, im in my 20s so something simple but still with a view.

If that makes sense? I will also be checking NYmag thanks


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*Flor de Sol*

Here is a more casual try: Flor de Sol on Greenwich Street in the TriBeCa section might fit your bill, EXCEPT for the view. (I can't name a casual restaurant with a remarkable view of New York.) As a Spanish restaurant, they specialize in tapas, and have great entrees as well. The pitchers of sangria are wonderful. Be sure to get a tapas item that includes plantains. It is in a reasonable neighborhood, and it's an easy cab ride from midtown. Dinner for two, including alcohol, tax, and tip, should run under $150. Flor de Sol is a "local" type of place, far from tourist radar, and popular with the "yuppies" in the area. (My daughter is a law student nearby.) As a 50 year old, I was senior by 15 years to the next eldest person! Google them for reviews. Cheers! Bill


----------

